# Need 1 or 2 Off shore Trolling and bumpin' 14 Oct



## Stressless (Oct 2, 2007)

Leaving Navarre off StRt 399 ~ 0430 



Hitting the SE edge and South from that I'm running 2 x30W 2 X tn40 so we're set for trolling. 



Plan to head back and hit the edge and setup and chum up some BFT and drop for James.



Need Squid, Ice, som'tin to eat and a license. Call 974-8363 split gas usually $40-50per



:mmmbeer

Stressless


----------

